# Routes in Corona, Ca



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

going to be in Corona a few weekends coming up- off the Cajalco exit- any good routes or group rides in the area?


----------



## gtran1502 (Aug 20, 2008)

This was a fairly fun ride. Not sure if it is close to where you'll be though. I'm not too familiar with the area. Did the ride with a friend.

https://www.riversidebicycleclub.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/3Club-Ride-Invitation.jpg


----------

